# Retail success!



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

It's hardly a commercial coup but I managed to sell two sticks yesterday. I have had them at Laneway Traders (antiques and curios) in Mudgee for a couple of months and they went for A$50 each (GB23). Doubt Ill be able tp plan retirement yet but its a thrill that people are willing to pay for your work!

Anyway attached is a pic of my sticks at Laneway Traders.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

WELL done Mick!!!! It is always a thrill yo make a sale. To know some one thinks enough of you work to spend their hard earned money to have it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

If people are willing to them then you know you doing things right

nice one


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great mick! Always its a good feeling when your work is appreciated by others.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's great Mick!! Going to get my chance this Saturday at Depot Day got me a spot reserved to sell my walking sticks and canes.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations. 2 down, many more to come!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking sticks! Red Deer antlers? Congrats on your sales. It's always a good feeling to know someone likes your work well enough to pay for it.

Rodney


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks All for your kind words. Rod, I'm not sure about the two smaller sticks but the tallest stick is Roe. Cheers


----------

